# Filling form 80 and 1221 electronically



## mohamedzaki (Sep 16, 2017)

Good afternoon every body

Is it possible to fill form 80 and form 1221 electronically then print sign and scan ? The forms say clearly use a pen to fill in block letters however it is really difficult to fill by hand. The space is not enough on most of the fields and the form looks like ****. Did anybody filled them electronically and went through ? Any link on DHA confirming that ?

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## luvjd (Aug 10, 2017)

mohamedzaki said:


> Good afternoon every body
> 
> Is it possible to fill form 80 and form 1221 electronically then print sign and scan ? The forms say clearly use a pen to fill in block letters however it is really difficult to fill by hand. The space is not enough on most of the fields and the form looks like ****. Did anybody filled them electronically and went through ? Any link on DHA confirming that ?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


You can fill them electronically, print, sign and scan the document. I did without any issue.
If you are good with editing the pdf, you don't even need to print and scan every page, just print the page where you need to sign and attach that page to the original pdf after sign and scan.


----------



## mohamedzaki (Sep 16, 2017)

luvjd said:


> You can fill them electronically, print, sign and scan the document. I did without any issue.
> If you are good with editing the pdf, you don't even need to print and scan every page, just print the page where you need to sign and attach that page to the original pdf after sign and scan.



Thanks luvjd, you have been always of a great help to me with your quick and helpful answers. just one thing. did you fill with caps letters ? or normal ? one more thing do you remember which category did you upload your 1221 form in ? I cant find it in the drop down list however I found form 80 in the evidence of character. Thanks a million.


----------



## luvjd (Aug 10, 2017)

mohamedzaki said:


> Thanks luvjd, you have been always of a great help to me with your quick and helpful answers. just one thing. did you fill with caps letters ? or normal ? one more thing do you remember which category did you upload your 1221 form in ? I cant find it in the drop down list however I found form 80 in the evidence of character. Thanks a million.


Yes, you must use capital letters to fill the form. As far as I remember, I uploaded in the same category as form 80.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

luvjd said:


> Yes, you must use capital letters to fill the form. As far as I remember, I uploaded in the same category as form 80.


The Mara agents use only capital letters for the surnames and countries 
Balance all words are in small
If you use only capital letters, the number of words you can accommodate in the field get very limited

I used this method, without any problems 

Cheers


----------



## mohamedzaki (Sep 16, 2017)

newbienz said:


> The Mara agents use only capital letters for the surnames
> Balance all words are in small
> If you use only capital letters, the number of words you can accommodate in the field get very limited
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply. what about the date format ? whenever I fill the date I get it in this format. DD-Mon-YYY. is that ok ? or should I look for a way to keep it in dd-mm-yyyy ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mohamedzaki said:


> Thanks for the reply. what about the date format ? whenever I fill the date I get it in this format. DD-Mon-YYY. is that ok ? or should I look for a way to keep it in dd-mm-yyyy ?


Didn’t bother with that format

It’s generated as you type, so I accepted as it was, and to be frank it’s good
No ambiguity between American and UK format

Cheers


----------



## luvjd (Aug 10, 2017)

mohamedzaki said:


> Thanks for the reply. what about the date format ? whenever I fill the date I get it in this format. DD-Mon-YYY. is that ok ? or should I look for a way to keep it in dd-mm-yyyy ?


If you open the form in acrobat reader, you can select the date by using the drop-down instead of typing in the date manually. In this case, it defaults to DD-MMM-YYYY format, e.g., 25-Jun-2018.


----------



## mohamedzaki (Sep 16, 2017)

Thank you all guys. this is making my life much easier. I hate writing by hand and thats why I took the PTE instead of IELTS.


----------



## accountant0618 (Jun 27, 2018)

Hello,

I was sent by my company to Ireland for a month last year. Stayed in a hotel. Should I include that in my "address history for the last 10 years."?

TIA


----------



## WightTotoro (Aug 22, 2017)

Hello everyone.

I have 2 questions:
-For 6 months compulsory military service shall I mention it and say yes?
I did it and it asked me to fill military service documents for my wife and son also. 
Very strange. Or shall I say No and don't file anything?
- Is it mandatory to upload National ID. 
And shall it be in translated to English?


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

WightTotoro said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> I have 2 questions:
> -For 6 months compulsory military service shall I mention it and say yes?
> ...


You should provide all details which stand correct and not hide nything.
Yup it should be in English, if not get it translated by a notarizer or mara agent or Google will give cheap options.


----------

